# El Degas Ricky copy



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Not sure if the price is decent or not but you don't see these come up very often.






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks to be in nice condition. $500 is a reasonable price.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I owned this exact model. It’s a super fun Guitar. I sold it for about the same amount. Mine was refinished in gold fine dust sparkle.

The other fire glo Rickenbacker Guitar that El Degas made was one of my favorite El Degas guitars of all time. But that particular one was Korean

It’s a killer I believe this one is a bolt on neck. whoever buys it is going to have a great time


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You DON'T see them coming up very often because Rickenbacker aggressively pursues imitations, and protects its brand and trademark body shapes with the sort of vengeance most mother bears could learn from.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

mhammer said:


> You DON'T see them coming up very often because Rickenbacker aggressively pursues imitations, and protects its brand and trademark body shapes with the sort of vengeance most mother bears could learn from.


As far as I can tell it was a very brief period in the mid 70's when these Ricky copies came out of Japan. My son has one of the 4001 basses from that era that's also El Degas branded. I have seen one other bass like his but it was Ibanez branded. His is a scary accurate copy right down to the 3 piece neck through construction. I can see why production of it was shut down. Here's a link to the original thread I posted on it.








Possible NBD


Going to look at this for my son tomorrow morning. It's a friend selling it. Wants $120 with case.




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

This one is made in Korea


----------



## canadagary1959 (Aug 17, 2021)

GuitarT said:


>


Could you please let me know the Model Name / Number ? Thank you very much


----------

